# General > Business >  Scottish Government responds to announcement on armed policing plan

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Scottish Government responds to announcement on armed policing plan*

[IMG][/IMG]
Police Scotland plans to enhance its armed policing capacity to deal with emerging threats have been welcomed by Justice Secretary Michael Matheson.   Responding to plans to recruit a further 124 officers from across the service, Mr Matheson also told the Scottish Parliament that the move was not in response to a specific threat and that the uplift in numbers did not change how armed officers would be deployed.   [Read Full Article]

----------

